# Duralactin



## G-burg

Has anyone heard of this product or used it? And if so - successful or not

Duralactin - For the Long Term Manaagement of Chronic Inflammation


----------



## carmspack

yes -- I mentioned it on another thread recently as safe treatment , I believe replacing steroids, (?) 

I was introduced to this by my holistic vet friend . The active ingredient is microLactin -- dried milk protein from super immunized dairy cattle. Back of label says "canine tablets contain MicroLactin a patented dried milk protein concentrate derived from hyperimmunized cows that contains factors that appear to block cytokines and inhibit neutrophil participation in the inflammatory response.
Duralactin canine tablets do not share the mechanisms of action of any known drug and are not cyclooxygenase (Cox 1 or Cox 2) inhibitors .
For canines only.

I think it is very good . I gave some to my old boy Simon , 12 years , and even though he was was in good "young for his age" condition , I see him just that little bit better .


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I just give my dog the active ingredient, microlactin, it's a lot cheaper. You can purchase it in powder or pill form on Swanson Vitamins' website.


----------



## G-burg

Someone suggested I try this product, but they also mentioned Microlatin too..

I'm looking for other alternatives, pain management wise for an older dog with a back injury..


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

It is an anti-inflammatory, is that what you are looking for? Zeel is a natural pain reliever that is supposedly as good as other pain relievers when used for long term


----------



## G-burg

Anti-inflammatory, yes, but also pain management ideals..


----------



## Momto2GSDs

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> It is an anti-inflammatory, is that what you are looking for? Zeel is a natural pain reliever that is supposedly as good as other pain relievers when used for long term


GREAT suggestion ILMM!

For me, I'd choose a product made of natural ingredients that works over drugs any day!

I've never used the natural Duralactin so I cannot compare which would work better for your dog, but both worth a try.

_Quote: *Effectiveness of the homeopathic preparation Zeel compared with carprofen in dogs with osteoarthritis.* Stephan Neumann, DVM et al. Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association, Jan/Feb 2011

In this multicenter, prospective observational study the authors found the clinical signs of osteoarthritis improved significantly at days 1, 28, and 56, following treatment daily with the homeopathic preparation Zeel (1-3 tablets daily by weight) or carprofen (similar to "Rimadyl", 4mg/kg of body weight) in dogs. Symptomatic effectiveness, lameness, stiffness, and pain on palpation at the end of the treatment period was comparable for the 2 medications. Both treatment regimens were well tolerated with only *3* treatment-related *adverse events*, *all in the carprofen group.*(J Am Anim Hosp Assoc 2011; 47:12-20.) End Quote.


_Just in case you need to know the difference. Both Zeel and Traumeel are made by a company called Heel:
_
_ 

ZEEL: Degenerative conditions like arthritis, spondylitis, disc disease. Heel,Zeel 100 Tablets -The Natural also here Zeel 100 Tablets by Heel BHI




TRAUMEEL: Inflammation of muscles, bone, soft tissue, tendon, ligaments, nerves.





Hope your baby gets some relief!
Moms


----------



## WVGSD

I have been using Duralactin Canine and Duralactin Equine Joint Plus for years for my dogs! Love the stuff! My first experience was with the canine version, but I have since switched to the equine version because of the ingredients. My senior GSD takes it every day as does my rescued mixed breed boy that had a cruciate ligament repair. My friend also gives the Equine Joint Plus version (butter flavored pellets like rabbit food) to her arthtritic senior mule with ringbone. He now trots comfortably around his pasture. 

I am sold on this stuff and plan to start taking the human version myself now.


----------



## mycobraracr

G-burg said:


> Has anyone heard of this product or used it? And if so - successful or not
> 
> Duralactin - For the Long Term Manaagement of Chronic Inflammation



My dog has been on it every day for the last year. I love it! She was jammed up on a long bite real bad and since has been getting sore after training. We put her on Duralactin and she has been good as new since.


----------



## G-burg

Thanks everyone..

Well, I ordered some of the Microlactin.. Fingers crossed it helps.. I'll look into the other product that as mentioned.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

G-burg said:


> Thanks everyone..
> 
> Well, I ordered some of the Microlactin.. Fingers crossed it helps.. I'll look into the other product that as mentioned.


Just an FYI, I give my dog a dose of microlactin equivalent to what is in the duralactin. I don't recall the numbers off hand, but he gets 1tsp twice a day.

I hope it works!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Just an FYI, I give my dog a dose of microlactin equivalent to what is in the duralactin. I don't recall the numbers off hand, but he gets 1tsp twice a day.
> 
> I hope it works!


Sorry, it's actually 1/2 teaspoon twice a day. But the loading dose is what I wrote above.


----------



## Ygor2012

I am going to have to try this for Donner and Me,I have RA and Donner has some joint issues. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08

WVGSD said:


> I have been using Duralactin Canine and Duralactin Equine Joint Plus for years for my dogs! Love the stuff! My first experience was with the canine version, but I have since switched to the equine version because of the ingredients. My senior GSD takes it every day as does my rescued mixed breed boy that had a cruciate ligament repair. My friend also gives the Equine Joint Plus version (butter flavored pellets like rabbit food) to her arthtritic senior mule with ringbone. He now trots comfortably around his pasture.
> 
> I am sold on this stuff and plan to start taking the human version myself now.


how much of the equine do you give a dog?


----------



## gsdsar

Can I ask, what to some may be a rude question? But it has me curious. 

How is Duralactin considered homeopathic? It's from a "hyper immunized cow?" Don't people looking for a homeopathic remedy want to stay away from the by products of vaccinations? And if not, why is okay for the cow to be hyper immunized and then the by product used to help my dog? Don't cows count to anyone? It just seems to go against homeopathy. But that could just be my ignorant interpretation of the word. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G-burg

I don't even know if it's a homeopath?? I just posted in this section... I could have very well put it under health issues.. and maybe it belongs in a different section??


----------



## Jax08

I would call it holistic or natural? Which fits in this section.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

In post #5 I Love My Miko suggested Zeel which is a homeopathic remedy.
In post #7 I answered with the difference between Zeel and Traumeel, so I think that is where the "natural homeopathic" discussion came into this post.

Homeopathy is a different type of “medicine” that uses all natural animal, plant or mineral substances. It is neither a drug nor a chemical. Homeopathic remedies use the natural substances prepared in ultra high dilutions which makes them NON-Toxic. Homeopathic remedies enhance the body's normal healing and self-regulatory processes. 

Moms


----------

